# The Division: Großes Global Event 4 &quot;AMBUSH&quot; hat begonnen



## Batze (23. Januar 2018)

*The Division: Großes Global Event 4 "AMBUSH" hat begonnen*

Wer noch The Divison spielt oder gerade wieder angefangen hat, eben gerade hat das Große Global Event 4 genannte Abush begonnen. 

In der Kurzfassung:
Es gibt einen bestimmt Modifikator der immer aktiv ist.
*Ambush* (Globaler Modifikator)

Immer aktiv; Agenten verursachen höheren Schaden, wenn sie sich nicht bewegen.

Dazu kann mal 2 andere zuschalten wenn man in Missionen geht.
*
      Covert Ambush* (Nur in Missionen der Event-Playlist)

Zusätzlich zum Verhalten von Ambush verringert sich Gesundheit des Agenten während man in Bewegung ist.
*
Strategic Ambush *(Gruppen-Modifikator)


Zusätzlich zum Verhalten von Covert Ambush nimmt der Schaden ab, wenn man sich in der Nähe von Verbündeten aufhält.

Das entscheidende dieser Global Events ist aber, man bekommt für bestimmte Aufgaben Global Event Credits, mit dehnen läuft man dann zu einem bestimmten Händler und bekommt mit Größerer Wahrscheinlichkeit als Belohnung eines der begehrten Classifield Gear Set Teile.
Nebenbei wurde auch noch die letzten 4 Komplett Sets zur Classifield Serie hinzugeführt. Das wären
*Classified Gear-Sets*



AlphaBridge
FireCrest
Treue des Jägers
Autorität des Taktikers

Das ganze Event dauert ab Heute 1 Woche.

Hier noch eine Liste der GE Credit Belohnungen, also wo man für welche Aktion was bekommt.

*GE-Credit-Belohnungen*

*Missions-Belohnungen*



*Normale Missionen*
150 GE-Credits
200 GE-Credits mit Global Event Bonus

*Schwere Missionen*
225 GE-Credits
300 GE-Credits mit Global Event Bonus

*Herausfordernde Missionen*
750 GE-Credits
875 GE-Credits mit Global Event Bonus

*Legendäre Missionen*
1575 GE-Credits
1750 GE-Credits mit Global Event Bonus

*Herausfordernde Übergriffe*
650 GE-Credits
775 GE-Credits mit Global Event Bonus

*Heroische Übergriffe*
900 GE-Credits
1.075 GE-Credits mit Global Event Bonus

*Bosse in Missionen und Übergriffen*



Normal: 17 GE-Credits
Schwer: 25 GE-Credits
Herausfordernd: 38 GE-Credits
Legendär: 58 GE-Credits
*Hochrangige Ziele*

*Wöchentliche hochrangige Ziele*

23 Zieldaten: 400 GE-Credits
25 Zieldaten: 650 GE-Credits
29 oder 35 Zieldaten: 550 GE-Credits
37 oder 45 Zieldaten: 750 GE-Credits
*Tägliche hochrangige Ziele*

5 Zieldaten: 100 GE-Credits
10 Zieldaten: 175 GE-Credits
15 oder 19 Zieldaten: 225 GE-Credits
*Behälter*



Letztes Gefecht: 85 GE-Credits pro Behälter
Überleben: 170 GE-Credits pro Behälter
*Benannte Bosse*



150 GE-Credits pro Boss

Dann allen viel Spass im Event und gutes Loot Glück.


----------

